# Oki c331 Printer Settings



## vietuser619 (Dec 18, 2015)

Howdy,

Does anyone by chance know what are the optimum settings to print on an oki c331dn printer in order for it to not get the transfer paper jammed within the fuser? I read on the forums that i should make the paper settings HEAVY or ULTRA heavy in order to make it feed through the fuser slower to avoid that problem. 

When i first got the printer i ran it through at the default settings and on the second try with the IMAGE CLIP light transfer paper it got jammed within the fuser forcing me to get a new one. I dont want to make the same mistake but i want to make sure first before trying again.

Is there any other things i should change setting wise to keep the fuser from getting jammed and buying a new one?

Does anyone else use a c331dn oki printer or has used it before that can give me some tips on how to keep it maintained well?



any help would be greatly appreciated,

Linh


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't know if this will help but with my Oki 831 i use the label setting


----------



## LoLox1 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am thinking about getting this same printer and was wondering if you were abler to figure out the settings and which paper works best? 

Thank you


----------

